# Pine Lake trout club



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone fish it?

I notice to be a member its like $1000:hypnotized: But I also noticed there is a guest fee for like $7 dollars to fish.

Is it worth checking out someday?


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

just an FYI you cant just go fish, you have to know someone who is a member, then you can pay the $7 to fish. not worth it in my opinion, its stocked fishing.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks crkwader, I did't know you have to know a member to get in.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I fished it a couple of times, had an opportunity to fish it by signing up with in a fly casting class, and another time a company had an outting there and they stocked the main pond and allowed spin gear. So I was hammering them with spinners.

They have a main pond when you first drive in, and a few feeder creeks that come off of the pond. Then they have a smaller area back in the woods opens up. Course the area is stocked and yes you need to be a member to join.

A better club to look at is Sunnybrook, they have miles of stream that's feed by Castalia blue hole, so the water remains around 40 degrees year round, better stream structure and nice pools. That is if you have a few grand to blow to join up.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Even that country club in Castalia/vickery is much more expensive. Back in 05 its was a $5000.00 to join and a continous $900 a year afterwards not including all the country club style fees on top ie every use costs ya! LMFAO! Leaves most of us out. Hell I go to WV and fish for real educated trouts that havent been fed pellets on a daily basis!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Hell I go to WV and fish for real educated trouts that havent been fed pellets on a daily basis!


Do you know of any resource that says which streams are stocked vs. wild? I've caught a lot of pretty, wild fish in the Elk, but also quite a few fish that were CLEARLY stockers. I wonder what the percentage is of wild/stocked?

Totally off topic I know  but still, it's a point of curiosity.

Original poster: if you want to get on to Sunnybrook cheaper, if you spend the night at the lodge you have the option to fish that and the next days, but the fee is $60. If you're hard up it's worth it.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Thats been a subjective subject that pops up every year. I haven't seen what you mentioned and this is what we can not truly answer but if you think about it there were no rainbows, browns nor Goldfishs ever being natives. Only brook trouts were, as long you think that way then you know none of those introduced species are not natives. If the definition of native still stands then you understand what I am getting to so I dont consider any of them and some brookies were and had to be reintroduced in their native streams do to humans screwing up the system, i.e. mining and timbering are 2 prime examples. Yea there will be a very small percentage that survived the dump bucket head meatheads and then able to spawn following years. Eventhough they can be considered wild but they are not but heck I just fish for them anyways. I just enjoy it and not worry about wether they are wild or not. But the ones in the system long time do tends show beautiful colors but I have also seen a few stocked looking great also especially on the Elk. I know quite a few wild brookie streams but I will not diveldge in it so dont ask me locations.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Clayton said:


> Do you know of any resource that says which streams are stocked vs. wild? I've caught a lot of pretty, wild fish in the Elk, but also quite a few fish that were CLEARLY stockers. I wonder what the percentage is of wild/stocked?
> 
> Totally off topic I know  but still, it's a point of curiosity.
> 
> Original poster: if you want to get on to Sunnybrook cheaper, if you spend the night at the lodge you have the option to fish that and the next days, but the fee is $60. If you're hard up it's worth it.


$60 will get me to my WV desination and back. Not more than that I would want until I get moved back Elkins this summer.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the info on the club.


The only native to Ohio are brook trout and lake trout. But from what I understand the brookies were wiped out from all the streams but two. So they used a strain from one of the remaining streams(Spring Brook) to reintroduce them to the streams they were wiped out in. so the streams that they were wiped out in might of had a strain that were different to the rest and are now gone forever. So now all the streams have spring brook fish. 

I think


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Do you know of any resource that says which streams are stocked vs. wild? I've caught a lot of pretty, wild fish in the Elk, but also quite a few fish that were CLEARLY stockers. *I wonder what the percentage is of wild/stocked?*
> Totally off topic I know  but still, it's a point of curiosity.
> 
> Original poster: if you want to get on to Sunnybrook cheaper, if you spend the night at the lodge you have the option to fish that and the next days, but the fee is $60. If you're hard up it's worth it.


The easy way to know that most (if not all) of the trout in a WV stream are wild is to not go to the stocked streams. Wild vs. native is debatable, obviously. Virtually all of the trout I am fishing are stream-born, wild trout. It is possible that a stocker could get up a trib of a stocked stream, for sure, but stockers can usually be ID'd if you catch a stray. Compared to a wild fish, the difference in looks is usually pretty obvious. I caught a holdover stocker brown a few years ago on a stocked stream, 3-4 months after spring stocking was done, and it was the most hideous fish I have ever seen.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I asked the same question when I was in North Carolina last week. Only native trout they had was a Mountain Brook trout. 
In western New York where I fish the stream was stocked a few times in the late 1890's. The first fish hatchery in the US was right near the stream.
The section of the stream I fish has not been stocked again since. Real easy to tell wild fish. Man the little 8-10 inch fish pull like a darn Tarpon on my 4 wgt. Amazing the difference.


----------

